# Received employment offer for Mainz, Germany



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello All,

After a lot of efforts and interviews, I have finally received a employment offer in Mainz Germany.

The company is hiring for the first time someone from India and hence is not aware of the process.

They have asked me to figure out all the process and have to tell them all the documents that would be required.

Can someone please help me as to which documents would be required for the work permit.

What is the exact process and what all documents would be required.

Also I need to know is there a minimum salary that they have to offer for inviting me to Germany.

Please help me ASAP

Regards,


----------



## despaired

Just check the website of the German Embassy, they should list all the information. Your German Company might also get in touch with the Labours Office "(ZAV - Zenterale Arbeitsvermittlung / Bundesagentur für Arbeit")


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Thanks,

The employer has contacted the Federal Employment Agency (BA) in Germany and provided all the relevant documents to them.

As per their update the agency takes 2 weeks to come back.

I am really tensed; what are the factors which the agency considers to provide their results.

Also what is the procedure that I should follow once I receive the nod from the German Federal Employment Agency (BA).


----------



## raffu2129

Hi,

I am an IC DESIGN engineer with 6 years experience , working in Bangalore . 
Which domain are you into ? 

I am also looking for job in Germany . Could you please help me with job portals, where I can find relevant jobs for expats ?

Bye
Rafeeq


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Also is German language A1 level expertise compulsory for me, I am single and will be traveling alone.


----------



## sreekanthv_82

*Not a must but better to know*



I Want to be Aussie said:


> Also is German language A1 level expertise compulsory for me, I am single and will be traveling alone.


Hi, All that is needed for a employment visa is clearly listed in the german consulate website. It doesn't mention anything about german language skills. There is basic german language requirement only in the case of dependent spouse which in your case is not a problem. However for everyday life German is a must. Even in international companies not everybody will be comfortable with English. I have stayed in Rostock for 1 year without german skills and without any indian colleagues. I must admit it was extremely frustrating . 
I am also eager to know your process of job search as I am also beginning to lookout for a job in Germany. Pl. message me if you used any recruitment consultant services.
Regards,


----------



## Mr Happy

sreekanthv_82 said:


> However for everyday life German is a must


Hmmmmmm. Never lived anywhere that English doesn't substitute for the local language. But German will obviously help a lot.

If you want a hint, ask first if they speak Spanish, or Hindi, or something that the answer is likely to be no to (or you do speak). When they say no, ask if they speak English and the store attendant will happily try English believing it to be both your second language!


----------



## arc123

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After a lot of efforts and interviews, I have finally received a employment offer in Mainz Germany.
> 
> The company is hiring for the first time someone from India and hence is not aware of the process.
> 
> They have asked me to figure out all the process and have to tell them all the documents that would be required.
> 
> Can someone please help me as to which documents would be required for the work permit.
> 
> What is the exact process and what all documents would be required.
> 
> Also I need to know is there a minimum salary that they have to offer for inviting me to Germany.
> 
> Please help me ASAP
> 
> Regards,


Hi,
Please share some info on job search in Germany
1. were you trying for job from India or in germany?
2. how did you apply for jobs (online or post the CV to german address)?

Thanks in advance.


----------

